# New setup pics



## Sol1821 (Sep 16, 2015)

First off big thanks to @Wobin19 and @MrChris for hooking me up. Both top blokes, a pleasure to deal with.

Here is the set up...

Rocket Cellini paired with a Mazzer Royal.

  

  

[/url


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Lookin' good. Enjoy.


----------



## MrChris (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi @Sol1821

Good to briefly meet with you today. Royal is looking darn good in there!

How has the first proper play with the setup gone?

PM me your address if you want the hopper holder sending over.

All the best and enjoy

Chris


----------



## mrsimba (Mar 17, 2014)

Looking well set up there!!!









enjoy!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Wow! Nice gear! That grinder is a big old beastie! Congrats.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

enjoy that set up


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Nice ! All set to make some nice coffees


----------



## YerbaMate170 (Jun 15, 2015)

What do you think of twoday beans? When I'm around Bristol I often go to their store(s) and just find their espresso to be strangely boring... Like, you can sort of tell the beans are a decent quality (compared to chain coffeeshops) but I'm always left really surprised at why their standard espresso beans are so bland...

Haven't tried any of their beans, I once had a filter which was better. I'm purely going by what they serve at their shop hence why I'm curious.


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

Nice to meet you too Sol. Great set up there - let the fun begin!


----------



## Sol1821 (Sep 16, 2015)

MrChris said:


> Hi @Sol1821
> 
> Good to briefly meet with you today. Royal is looking darn good in there!
> 
> ...


Pulled my first shot yesterday. It ran a bit slow but not a million miles off. The main issue atm is i think the beans are too fresh so I've put things on hold to give them a couple of days. Will have a proper play then.



YerbaMate170 said:


> What do you think of twoday beans? When I'm around Bristol I often go to their store(s) and just find their espresso to be strangely boring... Like, you can sort of tell the beans are a decent quality (compared to chain coffeeshops) but I'm always left really surprised at why their standard espresso beans are so bland...
> 
> Haven't tried any of their beans, I once had a filter which was better. I'm purely going by what they serve at their shop hence why I'm curious.


Haven't been able to try anything yet but will update you when I do. They recommend their house blend so I picked up some of that aswell as their 'slightly more intense' blend for espresso.


----------



## Sol1821 (Sep 16, 2015)

YerbaMate170 said:


> What do you think of twoday beans? When I'm around Bristol I often go to their store(s) and just find their espresso to be strangely boring... Like, you can sort of tell the beans are a decent quality (compared to chain coffeeshops) but I'm always left really surprised at why their standard espresso beans are so bland...
> 
> Haven't tried any of their beans, I once had a filter which was better. I'm purely going by what they serve at their shop hence why I'm curious.


Not a fan of the espresso blend or the brazilian blend which they recommend as the ones to try first off. Both had just a strong ashey/burnt flavour... I'm fairly new to brewing espresso but don't think it was anything I was doing majorly wrong as ive had good results with other beans.


----------



## markf (Nov 18, 2015)

Sol1821 said:


> Not a fan of the espresso blend or the brazilian blend which they recommend as the ones to try first off. Both had just a strong ashey/burnt flavour... I'm fairly new to brewing espresso but don't think it was anything I was doing majorly wrong as ive had good results with other beans.


Are you from Bristol? I've been drinking a mix of their brazillian and san marco blend recently. its not too bad, but i'm no expert on coffee


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

My beans go in from day 1 now. But that might be an EK thing.

If your in Bristol call into Extract. Great guys and great beans


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

gman147 said:


> My beans go in from day 1 now. But that might be an EK thing.
> 
> If your in Bristol call into Extract. Great guys and great beans


Gman!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alexferdi (Aug 4, 2015)

Great looking set up!


----------

